# is a new discussion on nude hiking appropriate?



## seenoevil (Sep 20, 2005)

I was looking at an old debate on nude hiking in the northeast in this forum. I have solo hiked nude for years in the Whites. Doing so, I have learned a lot, including the fact that my skin is the best outdoor equipment ever made. It is a great raincoat, and it wicks off sweat better than polypro. The freedom of the hills imparted by a nude hike is considerable. Because I do not want to meet others on the trail while I am nude, many of these hikes are bushwacks. While on the trail, I find I am hypersensitive to sound while nude, and can most always hear someone coming. If I am near civilization, or am unsure of the presence of others, I hold my hiking trunks in my hand, ready to put on. 
   In the old debate in this forum, one person was dead against hiking nude. An encounter offended his wife once in a park in Conn. That person would never see me nude hiking. I would hear him and his wife coming a mile off.  
    In the prestegious but conservative journal of the AMC called Appalachia, once a female editor, in her introductory editorial, said something like this concerning a similar suburban hike- "By the way, I encountered a nude man hiking." Her impression was of an entirely innocent and natural act. She didn't dwell on it. 
       seenoevil


----------



## Max (Sep 20, 2005)

I have no problems if you want to take the boys out for an airing.  You've seen one nude guy (gal) you've seen them all.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 20, 2005)

Never thought I'd encounter a nude hiker on the trail... Do you wear anything on your feet?

Although I have never hiked in the nude, I have had brief nude moments in the woods which I can remember as being nice and relaxing.

I personally would have no problem with it, but it would probably catch me off guard and after a few moments of "whoa, ok... nude guy... all right... no clothes..." I'd be ok with it... 

But of course it would still be a little awkward since I'm not used to talking to people who are naked, unless I'm dating them 

...but, "one person's rights end where another's begin" - I'm sure there are plenty out there who enjoy their right to not see nudity... therein lies your difficulties with your nude hiking.

Doug

ps-watch out for those waist level prickers


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2005)

seenoevil said:
			
		

> In the old debate in this forum, one person was dead against hiking nude. An encounter offended his wife once in a park in Conn. That person would never see me nude hiking. I would hear him and his wife coming a mile off.


*That was me*. My position hasn't changed. In fact, I probably frown on it even more now that I have a daughter and have brought her along on hikes. I suppose that if you could guarantee that you'd here us and be able to cover yourself or "hide", I don't have a problem with it so much. Unfortunately, I would bet that many that feel it's their right to hike nude aren't as considerate as seenoevil. Wouldn't a pair of speedos provide as much "freedom"??? - plus it'll protect your friends from being snagged by a branch... :blink:


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 20, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a pair of speedos provide as much "freedom"??? - plus it'll protect your friends from being snagged by a branch... :blink:


I think a Kilt is the preferred clothing of the "free".

Smitty - who hikes clothed to spare the sight of many.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2005)

Very few people are attractive naked, unless they carry a talented airbrush artist with them. For this reason alone would I not want to see someone hiking naked.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 21, 2005)

Two years ago I was talking to the caretaker of Liberty Springs tentsites in early September when a nude hiker, with no pack or water, and just socks and boots walked past us down the trail. When I went down the trail I asked the many woman hikers if a nude guy passed them. All said, "What's up with that?" I didn't know myself. The woman didn't seem to mind. If children saw this . . . 
 :angry:


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 21, 2005)

It's got to be rough during peak blackfly season......


----------



## Sherpa John (Sep 21, 2005)

I know there is a guy VERY close to finishing the NH 4K nude... he'll be the 1st to do so...

But I would like to state a criminal offense called "Indecent Exposure."

Then again I heard that in the national forest... all local and state laws are mute...

So with that said.. I am neither for or against it.. but I guess I would hope your raisins were something to chuckle over  :beer:


----------



## seenoevil (Sep 22, 2005)

All good and fair comments. I am not trying to promote nude hiking. That would not be a good direction to go in. Rather I just wanted to inject the fact that a small faction exists among "normal" hikers. Maybe it goes back to personal philosophy, and some people innately feel that man never really left the "garden".  Anyway, there is always a big gap between concept and actual experience. I am talking about the actual experience of nude hiking, not the concept. Try it, you might like it. But actually, I'd almost rather you didn't.


----------



## skizilla (Sep 22, 2005)

*What is nude*

I don't really like the idea.  Especially in high traffic  areas and am prettty sure it is illegal on public property.

***However what is nude hiking?  I saw this one dude nude hiking in the chesterfield gorge in Massachusetts and he was wearing so much gear he was bearly naked.  He had on a large pack a Large hat Long wool sock and hiking boots and a hiking stick along with a compass hanging around his neck.  His flopping genital were about the only things that wasn't outdoor acccessorized.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 22, 2005)

Don't see any real harm, but don't really understand the attraction.  Go skinnydipping in a nice pool or stream.  Wait until you reach your objective (some nice overlook or a secluded campsite) and then take off your clothes.  Find a special someone to share nudity with and just enjoy that (in private thanks).  There seems to me to be lots of ways to enjoy nudity and the freedom it might offer, but hiking?  I can't imagine it, personally, unless you're going up some very moderate, wide trail with no branches or bugs or rocks, etc.  And bushwhacking - are you kidding me?  Doesn't seem possible or enjoyable to me....... :blink: 

It takes all kinds, I guess..... :beer:


----------



## seenoevil (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I've said what I wanted to say, so goodby here and happy trails to you all. I will probably meet some of you on the trail, and since I will be clothed too, yuo won't know it is me.


----------



## Sherpa John (Sep 22, 2005)

ooooooooo kkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Stephen (Sep 22, 2005)

OK... I hear Fonzie's bike revving up for the big jump. Time to lock.

-Stephen


----------

